# Ping-a-Ts



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if they still make them.. I think I read somewhere that they still did but I cant remember.. I've been using them for a certain species of fish and they Rip the hell out of them when they hit.. If some one can let me know that would be helpfull because I would like to get some more of them.. Thanks..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Maybe someone makes a look-alike, but they haven't made Ping-A Tee's in a long time. It was kicked around here several years ago.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78069


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> Does anyone know if they still make them.. I think I read somewhere that they still did but I cant remember.. I've been using them for a certain species of fish and they Rip the hell out of them when they hit.. If some one can let me know that would be helpfull because I would like to get some more of them.. Thanks..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dig around in Walsh's next time your over in Caseville... or if your ever over in the White lake/ Montague Area... try Armstrong's... just like Wash's but bigger...

Or go in Joe old lures message board and ask if some one will sell some to you
http://www.joesoldlures.com/wwwboard/

the next best thing is ebay... just search old lures....I see some in there all the time....


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

just did a quick search on Google... the guy is in pickney Mi.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ping-A-T-Fishing-Lures/177482735617089


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well i got on a computer today and did some searching and found out someone is making them again.. He bought the jigs and molds and started producing them... He reworked them so they are better tuned out of the package.. Ill try to get more info..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I looked on ebay and there were lots of them. But they start at about $6.00 each and go up from there.

John


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea i did see them on E-Bay today and they mainly went for $6 each.. The glow ones averaged $15 each.. Ill keep shearching to see what other info I can find.. And Im gonna be keeping an eye on ebay to see what kind of deals I can get...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyeatsag (Dec 20, 2007)

Rippinlip (Mark) i have a few places that i will check that may have the originals what color you looking for! i will check and let you know by phone!
 Rich


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Rich.. Ill take any color.. Let me know.. Also ill take the large or small...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Are these also referred to as "flatfish"? If so, my grandfather has some and swears they are excellent lures though I've never had a chance to fish with them much.


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

Last I knew they were making them in Midland, I might have the phone number somewhere.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread got me to looking through some old boxes and what do ya know?

Still have a half dozen of them from the early 80's. They were the choice bait for the Salmon on the AuSable back in the day. 

If you did'nt have the Golden Greenie it was'nt even worth going.

Used to get them at Rita's. There's a name you guys have'nt heard in a long time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

jrsoup said:


> This thread got me to looking through some old boxes and what do ya know?
> 
> Still have a half dozen of them from the early 80's. They were the choice bait for the Salmon on the AuSable back in the day.
> 
> ...


Same here

Trolling the greenie at the mouth just killed the kings. Speed was key. Not sure how the even saw them in the dark. Must be the action


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I can remember too the days at the mouth of the AuSable next to the guys using M-80's. Those guys had a specific stop-start retrieve though. 

In the spring go to the Armada Flea Market east of town on Armada Ridge Road. I have seen them there lots of times. Under $5.00 a piece too. 

Ken


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

jrsoup said:


> Used to get them at Rita's. There's a name you guys have'nt heard in a long time.


 
She had the best golden shiners around!

Scott


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I did some searching around my moms basement looking through a few of my old boxes and found 4 of them so now I have 7 total so far, all are the large ones.. 2 golden greenies, 1 glow, 1 pearl and the rest are green.. Would like to bump up the total with about another dozen.. And about a dozen small ones.. I think the small ones would be killer on steel in the rivers..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jrsoup said:


> This thread got me to looking through some old boxes and what do ya know?
> 
> Still have a half dozen of them from the early 80's. They were the choice bait for the Salmon on the AuSable back in the day.
> 
> ...


That was a great place. That lady would open in the middle of the night for you when everything was closed on your way up at zero dark thirty when you knocked on the door. The guys was a great reel repair man also. Too bad Franks got so big and their location just in the wrong place. Them Ping-A-Tee's were great off the rocks at Harrisville also.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Don't know Rita's, but it sounds like one of my favorite old time bait/tackle shops that's long gone. Does anyone who fishes the thumb area piers remember "Schoemer's"? They were on M25 maybe a half mile or so south of town in Port Sanilac. Bought more than a few Ping-A-T's in there. Used to love to stop in there and shoot the bull with the guys for a few before hitting the pier.

Last I was up in that area, it was a craft store or something like that now. 

John


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

jpollman said:


> Don't know Rita's, but it sounds like one of my favorite old time bait/tackle shops that's long gone. Does anyone who fishes the thumb area piers remember "Schoemer's"? They were on M25 maybe a half mile or so south of town in Port Sanilac. Bought more than a few Ping-A-T's in there. Used to love to stop in there and shoot the bull with the guys for a few before hitting the pier.
> 
> Last I was up in that area, it was a craft store or something like that now.
> 
> John


Those were the days....I still hunt with one of the guys who bought the place from Dennis. Only caught one fish on a Tee and It was the most savage strike I've ever experienced. Baitcasting gear worked better as the retrieves were not as fast as with spinning tackle, they were boring to use but did catch fish.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

jpollman said:


> Don't know Rita's, but it sounds like one of my favorite old time bait/tackle shops that's long gone. Does anyone who fishes the thumb area piers remember "Schoemer's"? They were on M25 maybe a half mile or so south of town in Port Sanilac. Bought more than a few Ping-A-T's in there. Used to love to stop in there and shoot the bull with the guys for a few before hitting the pier.
> 
> Last I was up in that area, it was a craft store or something like that now.
> 
> John


 I believe "Schoemer's" made the " Huron Herring " spoon. I agree, that was a nice little bait shop and Dennis was on top of the action in Port Sanilac.


----------



## ampalan (Dec 3, 2011)

Frank's greatoutdoors in Linwood Michigan. They are onliine at
http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

I loved using Ping's until I found out the salmon liked the j-13's a bit more


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Like everyone has said, they sure did catch salmon on the east side piers. You have to use a almost painfully slow retrieve to get them to work right. The original hooks on them were pretty weak on them, had several kings straighten the hook on them.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i've got bout 2 doz. of those ping-a-tees in the big size an 6-7 of the small ones. ya soup i do remember running those gold greenies for the kings. another good color is the yellow with black dots an white belly. an the smaller ones do work in the very slow water in the big man. for those late fall steelhead. an there is a guy in midland now makin those ping-a-tees. at lest he was makin them 2-3 years back. a guy i fish with bought some off a web site he had.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I am still looking for them.. If anyone is willing to part with them let me know.. I will be more then happy to by them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

RippinLipp said:


> Well I am still looking for them.. If anyone is willing to part with them let me know.. I will be more then happy to by them...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm fishing tomarrow with a buddy of mine from Midland. Its his neighbor that was making them again. I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> I'm fishing tomarrow with a buddy of mine from Midland. Its his neighbor that was making them again. I'll see what I can find out for you.[/QU........ Ralph.. I would greatly appreciate any info you can come up with.. Just pm me and let me know..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been building up my collection.. here's some of the new ones I picked up.. all new never fished with original boxes and paper work..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's a few more...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Rippin, did you ever see Mr. Blackford's set up?, he lived in Pinckney on Darwin Rd. and produced them for quite a while. Karen Eppinger looked at buying , but could'nt come to terms.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

No I never seen his set up.. I have been talking to one of the Swarthout's and they are thinking about putting them back into production, but it still might be a few years.. he said its probably going to happen when they get ready to retire.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

This one just came in the mail today.. beautifull condition small one

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catcher35 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 6. let me know if interested


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Pm sent..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rothtony44 (Aug 31, 2021)

RippinLipp said:


> Does anyone know if they still make them.. I think I read somewhere that they still did but I cant remember.. I've been using them for a certain species of fish and they Rip the hell out of them when they hit.. If some one can let me know that would be helpfull because I would like to get some more of them.. Thanks..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thus is a 9 year old thread...but there was someone in Midland who started making them again a few years back. Not sure if they stuck with it or not.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

RippinLipp said:


> Yea i did see them on E-Bay today and they mainly went for $6 each.. The glow ones averaged $15 each.. Ill keep shearching to see what other info I can find.. And Im gonna be keeping an eye on ebay to see what kind of deals I can get...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the body shape looks a ton like the Canadian wiggler. Maybe gives them a shot


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Imo, nothing wobbled like a ping a t. Was a very different action. Just my opinion


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Imo, nothing wobbled like a ping a t. Was a very different action. Just my opinion


Flatfish were similar.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Have 2 of them one a glow other not that came with a few salmon casting lures. Been told they are great for salmon, but hard to snap one on when I know the spoon works dam good and I cast it much farther than the Ping AT


----------

